# Mommy IT



## heatedbonfire (Apr 28, 2014)

I saw instructions on google about how to put parental restrictions on a laptop, so my daughter will not accidentally view adult videos on youtube. Do I really need to register a separate email address for her and log in through that email address every time she uses youtube? How I wish I was with my old company where IT helpdesk is just a call / beep away.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't know the answer, sorry. But I would say that kids are generally better at this stuff than we are, and disabling any parental locks is the work of a moment for them, so the only way to stop them watching unsuitable stuff is to be in the same room as them when they use the computer. Good luck- my daughters are fine, but I'm currently fighting a losing battle with my 14 year old son over his watching unsuitable shows like The Walking Dead.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Same here, but I've already thrown in the gloves. No locks or restrictions whatsoever on any device. 
I do check my children's browsinghistory, although they probably know how to engage stealthmode, and nothing alarming comes up. Stupid yes, alarming no. 
They will probably have had their fair share of sex and/or violence, bored pretty quickly of it and moved on. By making it difficult for them you'll likely make it much more interesting. And you will loose the battle anyways, the digital domain is their world, we are just clumsy tourists there.
Ofcourse I don't know how old your daughter is. Mine are 17 and 14, and the boy is 12.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

YouTube by default blocks content that has been flagged as "adult." You only need to register (and provide your birthdate) if you want to unblock that content.

However, if your daughter wants to view adult content on the internet, she will find a way. Children are naturally curious about sexuality and violence, and it's better to address that curiosity directly (i.e. _talk to them about it_) than try to hide information from them.


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

After this comment

I so am happy I never took the job of IT helpdesk


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

Why don`t you simply create a different user account in Windows for your daughter?

With no e-mail address, adult stuff is blocked by default.


----------



## heatedbonfire (Apr 28, 2014)

GhenghisKhan said:


> Why don`t you simply create a different user account in Windows for your daughter?
> 
> With no e-mail address, adult stuff is blocked by default.


Awww shucks! I should have seen this sooner!  But, yes, that is what I eventually did after several hours of searching online for a solution. Just for fun, this is the kind of videos my daughter is currently watching. lol


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot of work, even just the 'good' half of the face! I didn't know you could fake freckles.


----------

